# Roland PNC 1000A and Windows 7



## BlueForME (Mar 4, 2011)

I've got a older Roland PNC 1000A, is there any way to run it in windows 7? I can't locate a windows 7 driver, will the windows xp driver work?

Thanks!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Unfortunatey that model is an older model that Roland no longer supplies drivers for. The last driver update was for Windows XP.

I have not tried an XP driver in Windows 7 for this unit, so I do not know if that will work.


----------



## BlueForME (Mar 4, 2011)

Nick Horvath said:


> The last driver update was for Windows XP.


I was afraid of that. Haven't found any where that someone has hooked it up to windows 7 yet. I'd try but I don't use windows 7.

Thanks for the information!

BFM


----------



## richevalenz (May 5, 2009)

I have a pnc 1410, only runs on xp drivers. You could add a hardrive to your computer, partition it and load the xp operating system. Also, check to make sure you have a serial or parallel port on your computer. The older pnc's don't use usb connections. The good news is once you get it connected, your cutter will go on forever, Roland is a solid machine.


----------



## BlueForME (Mar 4, 2011)

richevalenz said:


> I have a pnc 1410, only runs on xp drivers. The good news is once you get it connected, your cutter will go on forever, Roland is a solid machine.


Yes, I have had this one for years and just upgraded to a Roland GX-24. Put this one up for sell and the buyer needs it to run on windows 7, time to look for new buyer I guess.

Thanks!

BFM


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I did post some information here the other day, 
I have an older CM300, granted not as old as your 20+ PNC 1000A, anyways I am running it in Windows 7 using CorelDRAW X4 and Roland CutStudio using the Roland GX300 driver and a USB to Parallel cord. See the information here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t163465.html 
CW


----------



## BlueForME (Mar 4, 2011)

That sounds promising. Going to see if I can find someone with a windows 7 machine to see if I can get it to cut from a different driver. 

Thanks!
BFM


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Just make sure you choose the same size machine, and remeber you may get an error message like I did...but if everything cuts who cares!


----------



## BlueForME (Mar 4, 2011)

OK, will do.

Thanks for the information.


----------

